# Furharvester Class



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anybody know when and where my brother and I can take the class at? I looked it up on the DWR internet site, but there was nothing for this class. It looks like fun. Thanks!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

call them up they should be able to tell you who the instructors are 
usually they have on in the spring and one in the fall
what do you want to trap/hunt?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Anything we can really. We won't be getting into bobcats and stuff yet. Probably just whatever's running around (skunks, foxes, coyotes, wolves, the normal everyday utah animals..)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunter Orange 13, you should consider trapping muskrats. They give you a lot of opportunities and you can cash them in for some pretty good money. This year it's expected a good fur, skinned and stretched could bring up to $4! They add up fast.
Anywhere there is water you should find them. Traps are relatively cheap, hip boots, a good skinning knife and a few stretchers and you are in business. OH! And you don't need a license.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just joking on the wolf thing obviously..

If I don't need a license for muskrats what is the furharvester class required for then? I've only skimmed through the proc online but I should probably go back and look through it. Thanks Bears Butt!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Learning things is something we should all do, whether it's required or not. The furharvester class will teach each of us alot about the ethics involved with trapping. So keep looking for the class. I've not taken it and I'm not really sure there is one.
I'd be glad to show you some of the techniques I use in muskrat trapping. Just give me a pm and we can set up a time to get together.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Learning things is something we should all do, whether it's required or not. The furharvester class will teach each of us alot about the ethics involved with trapping. So keep looking for the class. I've not taken it and I'm not really sure there is one.
> I'd be glad to show you some of the techniques I use in muskrat trapping. Just give me a pm and we can set up a time to get together.


Thanks Bears Butt!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

took the class this last spring by a guy in the Palmyra area 
wish i stll had his # but i did get it from the DNR in Springville


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Trap *****, they are everywhere and are so far the easiest thing I have ever trapped. Don't know how much they fetch as far as trade value but you can get some good expirence.
Also i noticed the other night that F&T Furharvester has a show I think it was on Sportsmans channel. Watched Alan Probst do some trapping of *****. It actually was a pretty intresting show.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope its the Pursuit channel.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

make sure you get a trap number what ever you do
required only 10 bucks one time fee


----------

